# sean66



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

You're a contractor, you figure it out.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

2 Al SER.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> 2 Al SER.


Can't protect that at 100 amps...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Can't protect that at 100 amps...


Unless your on Long Island:laughing:Otherwise 80 amp OCPD, hey, whats 20 amps?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Unless your on Long Island:laughing:


Seriously?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Seriously?


You know I have done it a dozen times between LI and the Poconos and every inspector has always passed it.


----------



## Sean66 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was just trying a sample post wanted to see who was out there listening and you just answered my question...YOU CAN FIGURE THAT OUT


----------

